# Jobs For Diesel Mechanics/Fitters



## Shaunous (Nov 3, 2008)

Hi there,
i have recently sent off a few emails with my CV to some companys over there, with 3 replies already incl. emails and phone calls from dubai. They all ask what sort of package i would want/expect, and they dont seem to like it that much answering "What are other people with my experience on?" 

So my question is, what sort of package should i be asking for, for my experience, having worked with Caterpillar my whole trade and still am currently(6 years all up now)

single
24yr old
Australia

Cheers...


----------



## Shaunous (Nov 3, 2008)

Anyone Help??


----------



## mazdaRX8 (Jul 13, 2008)

Shaunous,

G'daie May-te! 

I hope you are not applying to a "civilian diesel mechanic" that works on cars and light trucks. Unfortunately that profession pays very low since it is taken up by alot of folks that work for very low wages, on the average of 1000-5000dhs a month.

However depends on the company, since you work with cat equipment, you might be able to work at a bigger company that has access and works with heavy equipment. There is a big company in Abu Dhabi that deals with new heavy vehicles (I think its called Al Jaber - Heavy Lift division) in the Mussaffah area.

Your best bet is to look into Heavy Vehicle companies, including Cat here in UAE and a few others.


----------



## Shaunous (Nov 3, 2008)

Yes im looking at heavy machinery, i work for Caterpillar, so yes, mining, contruction equipment type machine, nothing on light vehicles/cars, i've spoken to Caterpillar over there, they were hopeless.

Anyway if anyone can help me at all it would be much appreciated...


----------

